# Ugo De Rosa's birthday today!



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

*Today it is the 75th Birthday of our Master of Framebuilding Ugo De Rosa! *
:17: :8: :23:


Let us all hope that he'll be well for many years and that he and his sons and all the other (about 20) men and women around him make these beautiful bikes! 


Best regards,

Thomas, a true De Rosa fan


----------



## Nitemare (Sep 4, 2007)

Here here!:thumbsup: 

Happy Birthday Sir!!


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry, made a mistake:

his birthday is on 27th January, not the 23rd. :aureola: 

But good to keep in mind now!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

So, it is today!

Happy birthday mr. Ugo.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

smokva said:


> So, it is today!
> 
> Happy birthday mr. Ugo.



Yes Happy Birthday to him. I hope I look as good as he when I'm his age!


----------



## MarcoL (Feb 14, 2008)

happy birthday!!!!


----------

